# Female guppy hiding near 24/7



## melissasroja (Sep 20, 2010)

I have a female guppy (shes my largest) and for the last 5 days or so she has been hiding in the log almost all day. She does come out to eat but thats about it. The males are also picking on her a lot. They dont bother the other females nearly as much. Her fins look good and shes eating great and when she is out she swims quite well. I cant for the life of me figure out what her issue is. Any ideas?

Melissa


----------



## littlefish (Aug 27, 2010)

what other fish do you have in the tank?


----------



## Bettawhisperer (Oct 1, 2010)

She's probably trying to stay away from the males.


----------



## fishloverzj (May 3, 2010)

Has she looked fat? also how males and how many females do you have? It should be two girls to every boy.


----------

